# Ha! vanderjagt got the boot again!



## irg7620 (Nov 28, 2006)

i think i spelled his name right. ya know, i have seen other players do worse than him and they got to stay. like Manning. he has lost a bunch of playoff games but he gets to stay. vanderjagt misses one goal in a playoff and he's off to the cowboy ranch. weird how the favoritism works in the NFL.


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, let's see how Mr. Automatica does now.


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2006)

The pun in this thread title must be recognized. 

I wish we picked up Vanderjagt. :\


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2006)

Chris said:


> The pun in this thread title must be recognized.
> 
> I wish we picked up Vanderjagt. :\



Oh, I got it.


----------



## irg7620 (Nov 29, 2006)

you know, i think he is just having a bad season. 

i'm almost the pun king. thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Nipples (Nov 30, 2006)

He deserves it to be honest.

*knows something you dont*


----------

